
Report: Operating Systems Should Actively Block Pirated Downloads - ionised
https://torrentfreak.com/rightsholders-want-microsoft-ban-pirated-software-windows-160803/
======
treebeard901
Something to keep in mind is that this would not be possible without the
increase acceptance of privacy loss. We are losing control over our computing
devices piece by piece. As they become more centralized the control becomes
more centralized too.

------
executesorder66
Please do. It will help motivate people to switch to open source operating
systems.

~~~
collyw
Not many switched after the Snowdon revelations :(

~~~
executesorder66
That is sad but true. However a notable amount of people switched after forced
Windows 10 upgrades.

------
alistproducer2
I will never use an OS that tries to spy or regulate use of my hardware. I've
used Windows for decades but I think 7 is probably the last version I'll ever
use.

